
Disney will pull its movies from Netflix and start its own streaming services - coloneltcb
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/08/disney-will-pull-its-movies-from-netflix-and-start-its-own-streaming-services.html
======
fullshark
If they are smart and make it contain every disney movie, they could make an
absurd amount of money. If they are dumb, and don't allow their premium
library titles / or rotate those titles they are only going to make a lot of
money. And if they are really dumb, they will have advertising.

------
ceejayoz
> From September onwards, Netflix will become the exclusive US pay TV home of
> the latest films from Disney, Marvel, Lucasfilm and Pixar. -
> [https://media.netflix.com/en/company-blog/get-ready-for-
> summ...](https://media.netflix.com/en/company-blog/get-ready-for-summer-on-
> netflix-us)

That didn't last long.

~~~
BlackjackCF
Right? I'm getting whiplash from all the back and forth from different
companies signing exclusive offers with Netflix/Hulu, and then turning around
and reneging on those.

------
ergo14
Good luck with that. Are they seriously expecting me to pay for 4-5 streaming
services? I guess no Disney for me then. I don't see average consumer using
more than a 2-3 services.

~~~
DanBC
Disney is huge. Disney is going to make an insane amount of money.

The only way Disney could be happier is if they could charge every person in
the room watching the film. (And remember, that was one of the hesitations
they had about releasing to VHS. See also the Disney self-destructing DVD,
allowing only 24 hours of use).

((Were the cassettes that needed to be returned to a factory for rewinding a
Disney thing too?))

~~~
dTal
For the curious:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flexplay](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flexplay)

Pretty insane stuff. File that under "Holy cow, they really thought that would
work?". Just when you think you've plumbed the depths...

Calling a deliberately inflexible format "Flexplay" is also a textbook example
of DRM newspeak.

Couldn't find anything about factory-rewinding though.

------
SN76477
More of the same. This is exactly what we went though with cable packages in
the 80s. Im disappointed in Disney.

------
emveeoh
Reminder: Disney has Star Wars...

